# i think im over training



## DanielScrilla

can you give me a routine for back and bicep thats good for bulking as ive been told im over training i am doing about 4 different exercises for biceps then moving on to back doin 6 exercises for back even tho training back works my bicep


----------



## Queenie

Sets/reps?!


----------



## Davidmc1961

Yes mate, you don't need 4 exercises for a small muscle like the bicep.

If your goal is to add mass, as quickly as possible, and your a newbie, then forget slit routines for a while.

There are plenty of better routines on the net to add mass quickly. I'm not saying split routines don't work, just that for a newbie looking to add size there are better ways. Leave the bodypart routines until your a bit more advanced. Google the following:

Lyles Bulking Routine

Starting Strength

Madcow 5 x 5


----------



## constantbulk

heavy compounds deads, rows


----------



## Jay.32

IMO for biceps 3 exercizes 3 sets per exercize.. for back for exercizes 3 sets per exercize


----------



## DanielScrilla

im not realy a newbie i have been working out about 6 months and gettin results but have been over training so 4 exercises max on bicep n back each? pull ups chin ups rows bicep curls?


----------



## oaklad

Eat more to aid recovery

if that's what you do for back/bis your not over training


----------



## DanielScrilla

shall i start with back first then biceps


----------



## Bamse

DanielScrilla said:


> im not realy a newbie i have been working out about 6 months


You're a newbie. Really.


----------



## Davidmc1961

Are you natty or on gear? Makes a big difference. IMO you DO NOT need 4 exercises for the biceps and 6 for the back, especially if you are not on gear.

I do *ONE* exercise for biceps: curls, the rest are deads, squats, rows, bench, presses etc. I don't get overtrained nor do I lack size!!


----------



## Ste7n

Hi daniella, like said something like this would work well for your back / bi's...

Deadlift 3x5

Chin up/ pull up 3 to failure

Dumbell Row 3x 6-8

Seated cable row 3x8-10

Barbell curl 3x8-10


----------



## robc1985

Davidmc1961 said:


> Are you natty or on gear? Makes a big difference. IMO you DO NOT need 4 exercises for the biceps and 6 for the back, especially if you are not on gear.
> 
> I do *ONE* exercise for biceps: curls, the rest are deads, squats, rows, bench, presses etc. I don't get overtrained nor do I lack size!!


Follow this. Big compounds all the way. Check out reg park workout. I've started it. Bodybuilding basics.


----------



## jaycue2u

Dont train Bi / Back together?


----------



## Davidmc1961

jaycue2u said:


> Dont train Bi / Back together?


Totally agree with this. Too many people are looking for some magic routine and get distracted and misinformed by the typical bodybuilding routines in the magazines. For every success story from someone using a high volume 5-6 day split workout there are thousands of failures too. Genetics/boatloads of drugs account for most of the successes.

If more people switched to simpler routines, based around the big compound movements, they would be gaining in no time.

Deadlifts, Squats, Bench, Overhead Press, Rows, Chins should be 99% of your workout if you want size and strength.

Preacher curls, cable crossovers, DB flyes, leg extensions, side laterals bla bla bla give you a nice pump!!


----------



## rocknrolla

If your gonna train back and bi's on the same day you should do the compound back moves 1st then move onto the isolation exercises.. and 4 exercises is too much for bi's if your training them with back.. I would only do 3 max if I was training them on a separate arm day.


----------



## Mr Zed

Just thought I'd throw my back workout in here for you to look at, My back had NEVER really been getting sore until I started doing this, now I'm sore ater every session, anyway...

Wide grip chins - 3x6 reps

Wide grip lat pulldowns - 3x8reps

Undergrip close lat pulldowns - 3x8reps

Hammerstrength rows - 3x8reps (Each side)

Seated cable rows close grip - 3x8reps

Straight arm pulldowns - 3x8reps

On knees cable above, single handle pulldowns (dunno the technical name) - 3x8reps

I don't know if some people would see that as too much but it gives me a great pump and have seen some good improvements with it, Feedback would be cool from someone more experiences about the routine order maybe.


----------



## Big_Idiot

You got to think mate, everytime you're pulling/rowing as part of a back movement you're also working your biceps indirectly at the same time.

So after training back, you biceps hardly need any isolation work really. A few sets of curls would be enough.


----------



## DigIt

3 exercises is all i do for back and biceps and each week i'm progressing

My current routine for pulling (back & bis) is pullups/chinups, dumbbell rows and lat pulldown all 5x5

...less is more...


----------



## Guest

I added a seperate arm day to mine. I'm to tired after back to think about bi's. Now I do bb curls, conc. curls. Then for tri's cgbp,dips,skulls.


----------



## Rick89

dont forget guys a pump and soreness does not equal gains

i find biceps grow very well from low vol twice a week

when i say low vol i mean 3 sets MAX of one exercise

but that just me and everyone is different

I know on thing nobody needs 4 exercises for a small group like bi's

would you do 4 exercised for calves or forearms r traps??


----------



## Slater8486

I do 3 sets wide pull ups failure all

5 sets deadlifts, first two a lighter weight than go heavier and heavier

4 sets seated cable rows

4 lat pull downs

4 sets ez bar spider curls

3 sets controlled DB hammer curls


----------



## harryalmighty

upper lower split for me so day one my back gets hit with - pull ups x 3 to failure, tbar rows 3x12 and day two - low pulley row 3x 8-12, barbell rows 3x8.

and before you ask where the deadlifts are theyre on my lower days, SLD on leg day 1 and deads on leg day 2.


----------

